# Picky Eater



## BigJim (4 mo ago)

Our little one is one picky eater, we have tried all kinds of foods and she will eat something one day and the next won't touch it. She hates bacon, peanut butter, and all regular dog foods. She does like turkey, chicken, boiled cabbage and most meats but she needs a balanced diet. Any suggestions?


----------



## LizC (2 mo ago)

You're giving her too many options. My 8 month old chi has become a picky eater, she will eat anything but dog food. I resorted to hand feeding her kibble with a tiny bit of butter on it. It's not the proper way to go, you're suppose to leave the food out for 20-30 minutes and if the dog doesn't eat it don't give anything until the next feeding time. I tried that for a couple of days but then I gave in. So the problem continues


----------



## BigJim (4 mo ago)

Liz, I would have done the same thing. We will give it a try and see if she will eat what she is supposed to. It does tug at the heartstrings to make our little ones do what is best for them, but we will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Ms.Cutie (25 d ago)

BigJim said:


> Our little one is one picky eater, we have tried all kinds of foods and she will eat something one day and the next won't touch it. She hates bacon, peanut butter, and all regular dog foods. She does like turkey, chicken, boiled cabbage and most meats but she needs a balanced diet. Any suggestions?


Try to maintain a balanced diet for longer periods of time. I had the same problem a year ago with my Lucky. I didn’t have the possibility at the time to cook single meals for her, like turkey, chicken or boiled cabbage so what I did is that I was steadily feeding her with the same premium-quality dog food. In a week or so the problem was solved)


----------



## BigJim (4 mo ago)

I appreciate the information. We have tried a lot of different foods but she just will not touch them even after a few days, she just won't eat. Then we feel sorry for her and go back to feeding her turkey. We will try again soon as she really needs to have a balanced diet.


----------

